# When-to-get-upset-about-tipping advice



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I think, just my belief, that:

1. You have the right to be upset about not receiving a tip if you have a sign or container in your car asking for it (e.g. 'tips appreciated' or whatever)

2. You shouldn't be upset about not getting a tip if there's no sign to indicate you would like a tip.

Just my 2 cents and advice to ya. Naturally, people are always going to want to spend less money unless you give them a reason to open up their wallets. If you want tips, make people uncomfortable and feel obligated to give you some cash. Who cares if it looks tacky or embarrassing at first. It's better than being upset about people not tipping all the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> I think, just my belief, that:
> 
> 1. You have the right to be upset about not receiving a tip if you have a sign or container in your car asking for it (e.g. 'tips appreciated' or whatever)
> 
> ...


I got $145.00 in tips tonight delivering pizza.
Im NOT upset.

If i were driving Uber
I would be upset


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

No


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Having a sign doesn't mean you should get more tips than the rest of us with no signage.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Having a sign doesn't mean you should get more tips than the rest of us with no signage.


How are people suppose to know then? Do you expect people to just know? People just expect a ride without any paper being exchange, that's why rideshare is popular, plus the convenience and price.

I have talked to at least 20 drivers face-to-face and on this site, they all have a sign or/and container. All of them almost the same story: it's kind of tacky/embarrassing at first but they got used to it, they didn't get lower ratings, and their tips increased, while the rest of us with no sign or container upset because people aren't tipping enough.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> I think, just my belief, that:
> 
> 1. You have the right to be upset about not receiving a tip if you have a sign or container in your car asking for it (e.g. 'tips appreciated' or whatever)
> 
> ...


If the general Uber-taking public is not aware that tips are expected, then they're less informed than I believed. I mean, I'm not sure if your joking or not about folks not knowing tips are expected....


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Julescase said:


> If the general Uber-taking public is not aware that tips are expected, then they're less informed than I believed. I mean, I'm not sure if your joking or not about folks not knowing tips are expected....


nah, not joking. uber kinda advertised in the beginning not to tip because it was already included, so that stigma may still be stuck in people's heads. like i said, put up a small sign and make them feel uncomfortable and obligated to tip. it's better than being bitter about it all the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I think, just my belief, that:
> 
> 1. You have the right to be upset about not receiving a tip if you have a sign or container in your car asking for it (e.g. 'tips appreciated' or whatever)
> 
> ...


So because you ask you should get it?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So because you ask you should get it?


i thought you were smarter than this.. asking this ridiculous question



tohunt4me said:


> I got $145.00 in tips tonight delivering pizza.
> Im NOT upset.


I always wonder, does your boss make you split your driving tips with the rest of the employees? some places do it and some place don't. my friend quit and got another delivery job at another food place because his boss tried to force him to split his tips


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> i thought you were smarter than this.. asking this ridiculous question


I guess I'm not.

What if you smell like armpit?
What if your car is filthy? 
What if your a jerk?

"Look I have a tip jar!"


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I guess I'm not.
> 
> What if you smell like armpit?
> What if your car is filthy?
> ...


c'mon, of course that's not the case most of the time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I see 2 different issues you brought up here:

1. People believe that tips are not necessary, or are included

2. Sign puts it in people's faces and forces them to confront that uncomfortable point of "do I tip?"

On the first point I will concede that there are still people who are ignorant to the possibility or custom of tipping. Not many, but some. I believe that those people are the minority. I believe most who do not tip do so because they choose to not tip.

On the 2nd point, I believe people are more likely to tip when they are appreciative of the driver. Some will tip from the guilt of a sign, but some will NOT tip just because of the sign, many pax have told me this directly. I personally believe that the number of pax who tip due to ride satisfaction significantly outweighs the number of pax who tip out of guilt due to a sign.

But that's just my opinion, I am just a noob.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mista T said:


> On the 2nd point, I believe people are more likely to tip when they are appreciative of the driver. Some will tip from the guilt of a sign, but some will NOT tip just because of the sign, many pax have told me this directly. I personally believe that the number of pax who tip due to ride satisfaction significantly outweighs the number of pax who tip out of guilt due to a sign.


I have been nice and professional and even helping with their stuff to 99% of my paxs. Guess what? Still less than .5% of my paxs tip until I put up a container. People don't want to tip because they don't wanna spend extra money. They wanna spend it on iPhones and $10 drinks at the club or $20 eggs for Sunday brunch. I have talked to at least 20 drivers, they have all said their tips gone up because of a sign or container.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Whatever works for you, as long as you are happy with it.

In the month of January I tracked my statistics so I would have actual data to reference. See the Portland section, Weekly Stats threads. I only drive regular Lyft and X.

I have no signage and get tipped roughly 25% of the time on Uber and 50% of the time on Lyft.

I like to think I am almost friendly and tell good stories, but maybe it's just my stunning good looks that get me tips. I keep a picture of Rakos by my mirror, maybe that is the key to my good tips. Who knows. Either way, I want more. If I thought signage would get me more, I would use it.

If the sign works for you, then keep running with it.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Whatever works for you, as long as you are happy with it.
> 
> In the month of January I tracked my statistics so I would have actual data to reference. See the Portland section, Weekly Stats threads. I only drive regular Lyft and X.
> 
> ...


Do you drive in suburban, rural, or city mostly?

I do noticed people in the suburban tip at a higher rate, and older folks too. Older folks that live in the suburbs: $$$


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> Do you drive in suburban, rural, or city mostly?
> 
> I do noticed people in the suburban tip at a higher rate, and older folks too. Older folks that live in the suburbs: $$$


Mostly city. Suburbs if I get drawn out there.


----------

